# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  التضحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــة

## مناوي

*ماذا تفعل من اجل من تحب ؟؟
هل تضحي بحياتك من اجل حبيبك ؟؟!! 
هذه قصة قصيرة عن التضحية ..... 
حدث وان وقع طائر في حب وردة بيضاء ،، وذات يوم ذهب الطائر الي الوردة البيضاء مقدماً لها حبه 
لكن الوردة البيضاء رفضت حبة قائله ((انا لا احبك )) لكن الطائر كان "يحبها" فذهب اليها يوم بعد يوم وفي كل مرة كانت ترفضه 
وفي النهاية قالت له الوردة البيضاء "عنما يتحول لوني الابيض الي الاحمر وقتها سأبادلك نفس المشاعر وأُحبك" .

. . . 

ياله من تعجيز نطالب به من احبنا .. هل نعاقبهم من اجل حبهم لنا .. أم نسخر من هذا الحب .. أم كبرياء ..... أم ماذا ؟؟؟؟ 
ماذا ستفعل اذا طالبك حبيبك بما تعجز عنه ... ؟؟ هل سوف تستسلم وتتنازل عن هذا الحب ؟؟؟ 

. . . 

ترى ماذا فعل الطائر وقتها ؟؟؟ 
ذات يوم جاء الطائر وكان قد جرح جناحية ،، طار فوق الوردة البيضاء ونشر دماءة فوقها وعندها تحول لون الوردة البيضاء الي اللون الاحمر تلونت باللون الاحمر ،، بلون دماء الحبيب وقتها ادركت الوردة مدى حب الطائر لها لكن بعد ماذا... لقد ايقنت هذا بعد فوات الاوان بعد ان مات الطائر ... مات الحبيب ... ضحى بحياته من اجل من يحب ... من اجل لحظة حب ونحن ماذا نفعل بهذا الحب ؟؟؟ 

. . . 

نتخلي عن هذا الحب من اجل مصالحنا الشخصية 
نتخلى عنه من اجل رغباتنا الوقتية 

نخون من نحب ... نجرح من نحب .... نلعب بمشاعر الاخرين لمجرد التسلية نفكر فيما نريده نحن وننسى مشاعر الاخر . 

كم منا مستعد للتضحية من اجل من يحــــــــــــــب ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اها والموضوع الرائع ده خاطرة عابرة وللا نتيجة شاكوش جامد يامناوي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

:21::21::21:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*خواطر فيل في رمضان الله ده
*

----------


## مناوي

*ارض خالية من الغش والمصالح والخيانة
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

ارض خالية من الغش والمصالح والخيانة



وين الارض دي يامناوي ههههههه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

وين الارض دي يامناوي ههههههه



 
الا كان في الجنة يامرتضى
تحت مافي حاجه زي كده
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

وين الارض دي يامناوي ههههههه









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الا كان في الجنة يامرتضى
تحت مافي حاجه زي كده



 
والله الحمد لله انكم عرفتوها إنو تحت مافي حاجه زي دي ابداً
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

والله الحمد لله انكم عرفتوها إنو تحت مافي حاجه زي دي ابداً



علي الطلاق مناوي دا مضروب شاكوش :008:
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

علي الطلاق مناوي دا مضروب شاكوش :008:



 
هاهاهاها
قلتها وماصدقتوني
ده شاكوش ابن كلب مش عادي
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

علي الطلاق مناوي دا مضروب شاكوش :008:



 
                 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  


احلم ان نعيش علي ارض يملؤها الحب والصدق والمشاعر الصافية
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

هاهاهاها
قلتها وماصدقتوني
ده شاكوش ابن كلب مش عادي



 
اتمني ان يحافظ كل منا علي حبه ... فكثير منا يحلم ويتمني ان يعيش لحظة حب واحده
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اها والموضوع الرائع ده خاطرة عابرة وللا نتيجة شاكوش جامد يامناوي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

:21::21::21:




دا شكلو شاكوش كارب

*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

دا شكلو شاكوش كارب




 
لاحترام الحب ومشاعر المحب وعدم التنازل والاستسلام مهما واجهنا من صعاب
*

----------


## الرايقة

*نخون من نحب ... نجرح من نحب .... نلعب بمشاعر الاخرين لمجرد التسلية نفكر فيما نريده نحن وننسى مشاعر الاخر . 
العزيز مناوي
تحب بصدق يقابلك بكل سخرية يلعب بما تقدمه له من تضحيات ومشاعر نبيلة علينا ان نبحث لمن نضحي من اجله قبل ان نضحي من اجل الحب  فانا ربما احب واضحي ولكن الاتجاه الاخر يقابله بالجحود والنكران فانا ابحث عن من يستاهل يا عزيزي مناوي حتي استطيع ان اقدم ما تجود به قريحتي
دمت طيب

*

----------


## jafaros

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0) ‏jafaros, ‏مرتضي دياب, ‏مناوي, ‏الرايقة


شمارات كمية :3_13_3[1]:
*

----------


## الرايقة

*
jafaros
قصدك شنو (رمضان كريم)

*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

نخون من نحب ... نجرح من نحب .... نلعب بمشاعر الاخرين لمجرد التسلية نفكر فيما نريده نحن وننسى مشاعر الاخر . 
العزيز مناوي
تحب بصدق يقابلك بكل سخرية يلعب بما تقدمه له من تضحيات ومشاعر نبيلة علينا ان نبحث لمن نضحي من اجله قبل ان نضحي من اجل الحب فانا ربما احب واضحي ولكن الاتجاه الاخر يقابله بالجحود والنكران فانا ابحث عن من يستاهل يا عزيزي مناوي حتي استطيع ان اقدم ما تجود به قريحتي
دمت طيب



 

بنا وبنتم  ...  انا اريد تقديم ما تجود بها قريحتكي يا الرايقة 
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0) ‏jafaros, ‏مرتضي دياب, ‏مناوي, ‏الرايقة



شمارات كمية :3_13_3[1]:



 
الحمد لله اني ما غلطان يا المصحح .... 

سلامات يا مان
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

jafaros
قصدك شنو (رمضان كريم)



 

قصده انك تضحي !!!!!!! 


:049:                      :gggirlll:
                        	*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*والله اللي يضحي الايام دي الا يكون ضحية هو ذاتو وعايز يعمل بدل فاقد :41jg:
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*لمتين يلازمك فى هواك مر الشجن ؟

*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

لمتين يلازمك فى هواك مر الشجن ؟



 

الاهيف 

هو جسمو سليم و انا جسمي معذب !!!!
*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

الحمد لله اني ما غلطان يا المصحح .... 

سلامات يا مان



 
هههههههههه لا ماف غلط :kshka:
*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

 الاهيف 

هو جسمو سليم و انا جسمي معزب !!!!



 
شايف كدة بتخلي الســـوط  يجي في الفصل  :41jg:
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

بنا وبنتم  ...  انا اريد تقديم ما تجود بها قريحتكي يا الرايقة 



في لحظة وجود الملهم تتناثر كل الحروف الحانية والجميلة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

في لحظة وجود الملهم تتناثر كل الحروف الحانية والجميلة



الله عليهو من بيت الكلاوي دي
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

شايف كدة بتخلي الســـوط يجي في الفصل :41jg:



 

بس ....   مقصوده عشانك ..   (معذب)
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

في لحظة وجود الملهم تتناثر كل الحروف الحانية والجميلة



 




اطياف هواي!!! 

اجمل صور عبر الخيا ل مرسومه في خطوط الحروووف



                     ahibak
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الله عليهو من بيت الكلاوي دي



 





             من بيت المرارة
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

هههههههههه لا ماف غلط :kshka:



 



الحمد لله
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*يامناوي كن مثل المسماااااار الشاكوش لايزيدك الاثباتا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

يامناوي كن مثل المسماااااار الشاكوش لايزيدك الاثباتا



بس  لو دقوا في المسمار شديد بينتني يامرتضى
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

يامناوي كن مثل المسماااااار الشاكوش لايزيدك الاثباتا



 



مسمار جحا ،،،، ولا مسمار ساكواها في المعز
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بس لو دقوا في المسمار شديد بينتني يامرتضى



 





          لكن ما بتكسر صح ولا ...............؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------

